# Bergeon 7825 vs. Horofix Spring Bar Tweezers



## YoureTerrific

Three years ago a got very tired of struggling with the spring bars on my Rolex watches. On a few recommendations I took what felt like a big leap and spent $150 on the Bergeon 7825 tweezers. I was skeptical, until I tried them for the first time. Going from a normal spring bar tool to these professional tweezers was like going from hammer to a nailgun. It made bracelet swapping nearly error free.

Two and a half years later one of the tips broke off of the Bergeon. For $90 you can purchase a new set of tips. $90. So I looked around at other options and found the Horofix Spring Bar Tweezers.

At $85 Horofix Spring Bar Tweezers are cleverly priced just below the Bergeon replacements. Plus the Horofix comes with extra tips and the tool needed to replace the tips.

Ordered. Arrived. Started using. And while I'm no watchmaker and have only had them for a month, they seem comparable to the much more expensive Bergeon.

That's all. I wish I would have found a post like this three years ago. Hopefully this can be of some use to others.


----------



## Mark355

Thank you. Where can I get the Horofix tweezers? SepTools is out of stock and most sites only seem to have the more complicated pliers.


----------



## YoureTerrific

Mark355 said:


> Thank you. Where can I get the Horofix tweezers? SepTools is out of stock and most sites only seem to have the more complicated pliers.


https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-spring-bar-tweezers/


----------



## Michael Maddan

YoureTerrific...Hellol!

Nice, timely Post, & Great Images!

I use a much ( much! ) older Swiss-made example of this Style of tweezer, and would be lost without it. Of course, $90. for a tip=silly.

For those with an adventurous spirit: these older items are available used, and tend to show-up priced about $50 USD. Take a look over at "Dave's Watch Parts". He's a Great Guy, 100% honest, and he usually has a few in stock.

Oh: there's a really nice read on hairsprings, that I have always thought highly of; "Practical Balance and Hair-spring Work", Walter J Kleinlein, 1925. As I recall, he was at Waltham's factory in Massachusetts, and pretty-much looked upon as a Final Authority (!) in such matters. I met one of his pupils, Andy Taber ( RIP ), who operated a nice shop in Bangor, Maine. Andy attended Waltham's School after he Served in the USA Army in WWll, and mentioned that Walter would 'pass' a piece of his student's work, when it was...CORRECT. PERIOD.

...and that's the way they used to do it!

Michael.


----------



## nicon

YoureTerrific said:


> https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-spring-bar-tweezers/


Is is more difficult to operate with the Horofix tool comparing to Bergeon?


----------



## DON

I have used a pocketknife with a slightly dulled blade and works fine.

Problem with tips breaking may have to do with spring tension. Some spring bars have weak springs, but if you run into one with a strong spring. Using tweezers is going to be a little more difficult. Plus keeping those small tips centered.

DON


----------



## Mark355

I bought the Horofix and can vouch for them. Thanks again OP.


----------



## ericmurray703

Thanks for the post. I just ordered them.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deli

DON said:


> I have used a pocketknife with a slightly dulled blade and works fine.
> 
> Problem with tips breaking may have to do with spring tension. Some spring bars have weak springs, but if you run into one with a strong spring. Using tweezers is going to be a little more difficult. Plus keeping those small tips centered.


Exactly.

I do it with a small (well sharpened) small screwdriver, or like you with a blade, without scratching anything. Those expensive tools for the straps are quite a joke...



YoureTerrific said:


> Going from a normal spring bar tool to these professional tweezers was like going from hammer to a nailgun. It made bracelet swapping nearly error free.


Have you ever seen a watchmaker using such a tool ?


----------



## Mark355

Deli said:


> Have you ever seen a watchmaker using such a tool ?


Yes I have. And quite a good one.


----------



## Deli

Mark355 said:


> Yes I have. And quite a good one.


Then you're lucky, I guess.

I've never seen such a tool on a watchmaker's bench. I do not use one as well.
Fir sure, I saw "technicians" using such a tool in swiss manufactures, where they're putting bracelets on cases the whole day.


----------



## jpblackbay

This is a helpful thread. Need to pick up a set of Horofix for Black Bay.


----------



## MercifulFate

How are these holding up? I'm thinking of purchasing a set of the Horofix.

Edit: And how would these hold up against the more expensive and heavy duty looking pliers?

Thanks


----------



## MercifulFate

These two are very competitively priced and not sure which to get between them... any pointers would be greatly appreciated.

https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-spring-bar-tweezers/

vs

https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-watch-bracelet-springbar-pliers-band-tool/


----------



## SeikoFam

Would also like to hear some thoughts on the pliers vs tweezers. Not sure if I can find the Horofix here and Australian $$ in the gutter right now so those would cost around $200 shipped. Ouch!


----------



## dnslater

I bought the Horofix a few months back - the Ergonomic version. Works great. Much easier than other tool options on my BB58 which had a very tight bracelet end link fit.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

MercifulFate said:


> These two are very competitively priced and not sure which to get between them... any pointers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-spring-bar-tweezers/
> 
> vs
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/horofix-watch-bracelet-springbar-pliers-band-tool/


I own the Horofix Watch Bracelet Springbar Pliers Band Tool, it's ok but still hard to use for the rolex/tudor bracelet.


----------



## fezz

Thanks to all for this very helpful thread!


----------



## rodian

Can you use this tool to remove leather or rubber straps? It doesn't look like it and would appreciate a confirmation.

Context: I am thinking of buying a strap for my BB36 and came across the 7825/Horofix to remove the bracelet safely. I suspect I'll have to buy a regular spring bar removal tool to take off leather straps.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

rodian said:


> Can you use this tool to remove leather or rubber straps? It doesn't look like it and would appreciate a confirmation.
> 
> Context: I am thinking of buying a strap for my BB36 and came across the 7825/Horofix to remove the bracelet safely. I suspect I'll have to buy a regular spring bar removal tool to take off leather straps.


You can, but it's easier to use a regular spring bar tool for standard 2-piece leather/rubber straps, which are easier to find & comparatively inexpensive, even from good quality manufacturers (even the free ones you get w/many microbrand watches can do the job).


----------



## twall3

Old thread but +1 to the OP's original observations. Bought the Horofix tool and now I can't believe I didn't buy this years ago. Far superior to the Amazon knock off of the Bergeon 6825 I've been using, and simpler to use. This Horofix tool makes changing out the bracelet my Tudor Black Bay an absolute cinch.


----------



## MikeWatchUK

I would love to buy that Horofix tool, but can't find one anywhere in the UK


----------



## Nordicbeast

I ended up using a pair of really pointy tweezers that my wife had in her make-up drawer (shhhh....don’t tell!) and a lotta patience/sweat as it was difficult to spread the tweezer arms apart enough to maneuver the spring bar ends between the lugs on my DSSD. Didn’t scratch anything (thankfully) but a pair of proper spring bar pliers would be better. However the Bergeron 7825 are $325 up here in Canuckistan....ridiculous! Gonna check out the Horofix...


----------



## ironcastle

I also have the 7825, but as easy as I thought it was the first time using it, I haven't felt ever after. I guess my favourite still is the 6767f. 
But in the end, it all comes down to the technique you are using. As always.


----------



## jkpa

Not related to this topic, but the OP here has an excellent YouTube channel for those who are unfamiliar.


----------



## scarabei

What an informative thread. Exactly what I was looking for. Just ordered the Horofix spring bar tweezers. Will report back on my experience.


----------



## dkbs

Tips of the tweezers version will be parallel at spring bar end, so it is easy to remove spring bar with leather strap, in addition to Rolex style metal band.

Tip of the plier will not be parallel at the spring bar end, so this version is very difficult to use on leather strap because the gap is too tight for angled tip. However, you can pre-determine the opening so almost zero possibility to leave scratch on the lug. But this is not the case for tweezers, you need tape lug end to avoid accident, especially you are repairing other's watch.

Anyway, both tools have Swiss made knock off and Chinese knock off. The only thing matters is the tip. Bergeon tip has much better quality. If I were you, I would buy Chinese knock off and Bergeon tips.



MercifulFate said:


> These two are very competitively priced and not sure which to get between them... any pointers would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Horofix Spring Bar Tweezers
> 
> vs
> 
> Horofix Watch Bracelet Springbar Pliers Band Tool


----------



## wiseinvestor

Informative thread. Picked up spring bar tweezers. Thanks


----------



## earthquake_glue

Are these Horofix tweezers antimagnetic like the Bergeron’s?

Update: emailed Esslinger and they said they are not antimagnetic.


----------



## nnt

Just an observation on my part. The Bergeon 7825 and similar Horofix tweezer type spring bar tools appear made specifically for flange spring bars only. Image below is of the Bergeon 7825 and the tips are 0.3mm think. That would just fit between spring bars that have dual flanges on each end. The tips may have to be filed/sanded thinner to work on some spring bars.

7825 will not take the place of the common spring bar tool with knife thin forks for all uses IMO.


----------



## funkright

Nordicbeast said:


> I ended up using a pair of really pointy tweezers that my wife had in her make-up drawer (shhhh....don’t tell!) and a lotta patience/sweat as it was difficult to spread the tweezer arms apart enough to maneuver the spring bar ends between the lugs on my DSSD. Didn’t scratch anything (thankfully) but a pair of proper spring bar pliers would be better. However the Bergeron 7825 are $325 up here in Canuckistan....ridiculous! Gonna check out the Horofix...


You can buy up here for around $220 shipped. In Canada. For the Bergeons. That said I went with the horofix version. Effectively the same in usage and quality.


----------



## PocketWatchTime

I’ll take a gamble and get the Horofix. I love Bergeon… but that price seems high even for them.


----------

